# Soft-soled outdoor shoes?



## SingingMama (May 3, 2005)

What brand of outdoor shoes does your toddler wear? My DD is 16 months old, and wears Moss Feet Shoes. They're great, but I think she might need something more protective for the playground and other outdoor activities. TIA!


----------



## miziki (Mar 22, 2004)

We've personally owned/tried/liked the first 4 brands below, and the last 2 brands we have heard really good things about:

http://www.preschoolians.com
http://www.seekairun.com
http://www.softstarshoes.com
http://www.pedoodles.com
http://www.livieandluca.com
http://www.pedipeds.com

Hope this helps! Let us know what you try and what you like, and if there are other brands out there that you find.


----------



## SingingMama (May 3, 2005)

Thanks, Miziki, for all of the great links! I've had my eye on a pair of Pedoodles for a while, but I wasn't sure if there were any other choices. It's great to hear that you've tried and liked them. I'll let you know what I choose!
















I see you live in Ohio. I'm from Ohio! Now we live near Boston, but some of my family is still in Ohio. I'm there about 5 times a year visiting them. Anyhoo, thanks so much for the info!


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

Preschoolians! LOOOOOOVE them.


----------



## sabrosina (Jun 23, 2003)

www.softstarshoes.com

The link above doesn't exist. But the shoes do, and my son LOVES them. Haven't tried any of the other ones, but now that I'm looking at them.. I think I might.


----------



## True Blue (May 9, 2003)

Hey what about the newer Stride Rite cruisers? Anyone have any experience? I want some of the others but would like to actually try them on in a store...


----------



## miziki (Mar 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *truebluexf*
Hey what about the newer Stride Rite cruisers? Anyone have any experience? I want some of the others but would like to actually try them on in a store...

Well, my dd is 2.5 yrs old and wears a size 10 (yes, TEN), which makes sense genetically (both dh and I are tall, big hands, big feet, not dainty folk!). For outdoor softer soled shoes, we have bought and liked a pair or two from Stride Rite's BABY/Natural Motion System line, as some of those shoes were quite flexible. But the problem is, this BABY line stops at size 7 (um, my daughter was a 7 a looong time ago), and then you're into really inflexible soles again.

SO, as long as your ds/dd can fit into the Stride Rite's BABY/Natural Motion System line, you have options. But note, I personally would NOT use these as first walkers - only as a protective outdoor shoe for *after* ds/dd has developed a good, natural gait from barefoot or soft/barefoot-like shoes (like a shoe w/ the same theme as one of the brands like Robeez, Moss Feet, Shoo Shoos, Jack & Lily, etc., OR thin thin rubber bottomed soft stars/preschoolians/etc.). Does that make sense? Just my personal preference/opinion!


----------



## True Blue (May 9, 2003)

Oh ITA miziki on the soft shoe thing....and about most of Stride Rite's natural motion system not being so natural LOL. When I got DS's shoes I was testing everything in sight! Their new stuff, meant for cruisers, is extremely flexible, even more so than Pedoodles rubber bottoms. And I am looking for an outdoor protective shoe.







Oh and my DS has feet like your DD...he just turned 3 and is now in 12's (his first shoe was a 6)!!

LOL the Stride Rite lady told me I needed to get DD out of Robeez-type shoes bc her toes were curling down and she might end up needing braces if I don't get her into something more supportive like their cruisers :LOL Whatever!!! That said though I think their cruisers may make decent first walkers...but I think there are cheaper options like some of the ones listed above. And I just found out that a store in Brooklyn carries See Kai Run.


----------



## jessemoon (May 31, 2004)

I just bought my ds (20 months..size 7 feet) a pair of seekairun (or is it see kai run?) shoes. They are super great!


----------



## witchbaby (Apr 17, 2003)

pedoodles are pretty awesome-- the older kid sizes have a hard-plastic sole that is still super flexible.
someone else mentioned pedipeds-- i just wanted to warn anyone that they are an entire size TOO LARGE. so, if your kid usually wears a 6-12 month, a 0-6 month would fit. the store i work for ordered a big box and sold out of the 0-6 immediatly because of the size descripency. we didn't sell one 18-24 and shipped them all back in exchange for more 0-6.


----------



## Bellaluna (Feb 14, 2004)

Thanks for the links -- I just ordered 2 pair







: of See Kai Run shoes for my daughter who has totally worn out her Robeez after only a month of walking. This is almost as fun as shopping for cloth diapers. I could be in trouble...


----------



## sept04mama (Mar 3, 2004)

We got some Preschoolians for DS on Ebay for walking outside, and they were only like 4.00 new. They were clearing out those styles. They might still have them. We like them okay, though they tie, which is kind of a pain.


----------



## Isis (Aug 2, 2004)

We have preschoolians and love them. They're pull on shoes and they're really comfy for ds- he always picks them over any other shoe


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Can I ask what might be a silly question? What about sizing? We went with Stride Rites for my older ds for his 1st pair of shoes, and he had really wide feet (WW at that point). I was thankful for the good fitting we got at the time (I do realize though that not all kids' shoe stores do decent fittings). I'm trying to eyeball ds2's feet, as we are thinking about getting "real" shoes for winter, and I can't even recall what ds1's "wide" feet looked like. I know that some of the shoe store brands run wide or narrow, and I'm sure some of the alternative brands must, too. I'd rather get ds2 a pair of shoes with thinner, more flexible soles, but fit is paramount to me.

To be clear, I mean width as well as length when I'm concerned about fit...


----------



## True Blue (May 9, 2003)

I had DD measured at Stride Rite yesterday.







So I know she is a 4.5w. I think, with some of the flex soled shoes out there, maybe fit isn't as much of a concern bc they cover a few sizes at once. I know the Pedoodles we have are quite wide, and she has growing room. But I know it is hard to tell sometimes!!!


----------



## megincl (Sep 10, 2002)

any specific suggestions for bigger feet?

not to hijack, but DS is 2.5 and i'd like to get him some softer-soled shoes, but his feet are over 6 inches long and really wide. that means only one of the see kai run styles would fit him, and probably not for long. any other places to look for softer shoes that have more shape than robeez or moss feet do?

thanks!
megin


----------



## rubelin (Feb 3, 2002)

We got the StrideRite crusin' sandals for DS (in a 4.5 xw at 9 mo, luckily they still fit him as they were really long to begin with and his foot is getting skinnier) They are super flexible and I REALLY wish they'd make them in bigger sizes. He's now needing a 5.5 XW and I'm searching again. We got him a pair of Nike sneaks when we were on vacation (it was the only flexible pair of shoes that fit him in the entire mall!!) but they really aren't flexible enough for my tastes and now it's getting too cold to wear his S-R sandals.

love the see kai run shoes, anyone know how they fit on wide feet??


----------



## True Blue (May 9, 2003)

megin -- Perhaps try the Preschoolians "I'm walking barefoot" shoes. They have a super thin sole and the site says the sizes go up to US size 12.5/7in. I haven't tried them myself yet (trying to get a coop going on the coop board though) but they say they have 3 different inserts to accomodate very wide feet.

ETA nevermind, those ones don't go that big!









rubelin -- have you checked out some of the other SR ones? Some of them are pretty flexible. I haven't tried SKR yet, but they are supposed to work for wide feet too. I have a pair of Pedoodles, Next Steps, and they are nice and wide.


----------



## Black Orchid (Mar 28, 2005)

What timely thread! I was just coming to ask the same question. Thank you for the links









Can I ask a seemingly dumb question... what is wron with Robeez? Are they bad for outdoors? My DD has lived in hers all summer... in fact worn them so much that they wore through! I understand that in winter you need better bottoms, but are Robeez not recommended for outdoors?


----------



## True Blue (May 9, 2003)

I think they are fine for outdoors.







DS wore them for months everywhere!! I think some people prefer some of the other ones bc since they have rubber bottoms, they are a bit more protective from things on the ground. However, Robeez and similar shoes are definitely more like being barefoot, which is preferred for little ones.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

I think Robeez are great--it's what Z is wearing now. But we live in Colorado. We don't have snow on the ground all winter (contrary to what some may believe), but it will get colder, muddier, etc., and I just don't think Robeez would be enough. We do have some "walk like a pegleg" :LOL snowboots for the snowy days, but we need something that will be a bit warmer and a bit more resistant to moisture than Robeez for when it gets colder.

Thanks for the feedback about size and width.

I agree--this is a very timely thread.


----------



## StrawHatBrat (Jan 5, 2005)

Sof has little Nikes... but they are awfully stiff. She was barefoot all summer (and didn't even wear shoes at all (except Robeez) until she walked at 17 months... and now doesn't even wear shoes unless we're outside. I want to try out the preschoolians!


----------



## True Blue (May 9, 2003)

Just wanted to say we just got a pair of Preschoolians today....they ROCK!! I didn't think they looked that nice online, but wow they are impressive in person. DD didn't even care when I put them on her (unlike a lot of other shoes we have tried on, including Stride Rite and Pedoodles Next Steps). I'm definitely going to need more of these....

Think I'm going to try to start a coop if anyone's interested!


----------



## ChichosMama (Aug 20, 2004)

we have some see kai run shoes, they're great. You and I are on the same search. lol


----------



## miziki (Mar 22, 2004)

For those interested, two coops going on right now (and I don't know any of these people personally, so no personal gain here, just always on the lookout for a good deal and wanted to pass it along):

Pedoodles, closes tomorrow or Monday?, here on MDC
Pedipeds on Babysoftsoledshoes

And re: Preschoolians, we have loved them, too - dd's feet are just getting too big for them and despite their saying "bigger sizes are almost here!" since earlier this year (MAY!!!) I haven't seen any sizes larger than "27" - which is just how big dd is now. Argh!


----------



## hsumam11 (Mar 30, 2005)

Just wanted to put in a plug for Preschoolians. Their shoes are super sturdy and they've thought of everything (except bigger sizes, from what I've read). They have 0.95 cents shipping and free return shipping. With that said, you wouldn't want to offer that unless you were really sure about your products. Their customer service is excellent and they really go above and beyond everytime we've bought shoes for ds...and great customer service is a HUGE thing for us.







HTH


----------



## Flor (Nov 19, 2003)

Ds loves his new Pedoodles. He liked his Preschoolians but he likes the pull on style of the Pedoodles better. We also have some Lands End shoes that are flexible and light.


----------



## fremontmama (Jun 11, 2004)

dont have anything to add, just wanted to say thank you to all the mamas for the great advice and opinions on shoes. dd has started walking and i have been getting lots of conflicting advice on what type of shoes to get. it's good to hear that my soft-soled shoe/like barefoot leanings are supported


----------



## Cullens_Girl (Feb 6, 2005)

:


----------



## Black Orchid (Mar 28, 2005)

I







this thread and keep coming back to it! We just ordered a pair of See Kai Run and Preschoolians for DD. I can't wait to see how they fit!


----------



## cedars_mum (Mar 1, 2005)

my ds (14 1/2 mos) loves his see kai run shoo shoos. i love them too cuz they're super easy to put on his feet and ooooh so very cute!!! i'd definitely recommend them, even for wettish colder weather: i put wool socks on my son and try to keep him out of the puddles, and his feet always manage to stay warm and dry.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

To update... we got Z some See Kai Run shoes, too (at a local store), and they're really great. He likes them, they fit well, they're very flexible, and everyone thinks they're adorable. The price was very reasonable, too.


----------



## mattjule (Nov 6, 2003)

I don't know where you are but I am in C Springs and a store here carries the Pedoodles. I tried some on ds1 and their largest size fit great (prior to this he has worn almost exclusively Stride Rite XW shoes and his feet were still a little cramped in them). I am planning to get ds2 a pair as soon as they restock their smaller sizes. I wish they made them bigger, that any of these companies made them bigger since ds1 is a size 11 now but still needs the width of "alternative" footwear. We didn't really like our preschoolians, we got them for ds2 and the fit was snug for thickness (weird since they tout their attention to that), granted my boys have abnormally thick feet, and the bottom was really slick for a little guy learning to pull himself up on furniture. Once we got him some joshoes he didn't have any more trouble pulling himself up to standing on wood floors.


----------



## TakeItEasyMama (Sep 16, 2005)

My son wears his Robeez all the time and wears them right out. is there a soft shoe like this with a tougher sole?


----------



## miziki (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm on their email list - here's the skinny:

"SALE ENDS November 15, 2005. Only available to our Current Customers, save 10% off one pair of ShooShoos (enter discount code 10NOV2005), Save 15% off 2 Pairs (Discount code 15NOV2005) or 20% off 3 or more pair (Discount Code 20NOV2005). Good on all ShooShoos including clearance items. At these prices, pick up an extra pair for pictures, holiday trips or as a gift. Shop Now!"

And I hope to heck I'm not violating any MDC policy by posting that, but lordy if I am, just tell me and I'll delete this post. Gotta run - DD's calling for me.


----------



## ayme371 (Jan 5, 2005)

Just got my preschoolians and I love them. Got the running/jumping ones with the stretch laces, no ties









Only problem I've noticed is that they are super hard to put on at first, had to roll up a pair of my socks and stick them in to stretch out the ankles, this seems to have helped and are much easier to put on now.


----------



## True Blue (May 9, 2003)

Still loving the preschoolians. Also, if you go their website and sign up for the email list, if you are a new customer you get a 15% off coupon and if you are a returning customer you get a 10% off coupon.


----------



## lnitti (Jun 14, 2004)

what about the fact that both preschooliand and pedoodles are made in China? (not sure about the other links provided).

Are any of these made in the USA. we can't do pull on shoes, they are just too hard to get on. We need ones that really open up.

Our pedoodles are hard to get on. Preschoolians worked well for us, but dd is outgrowing hers, and I'm not sure I want to buy more since they are made in China.


----------



## Black Orchid (Mar 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KKmama*
To update... we got Z some See Kai Run shoes, too (at a local store), and they're really great. He likes them, they fit well, they're very flexible, and everyone thinks they're adorable. The price was very reasonable, too.









We ordered the See Kai Run pink zipper boots from www.sonsanddaughters.com in NYC. The arrived the NEXT DAY (no kidding) and I payed $0 for shipping! My DD







them and I am very impressed with the quality.

To Initti- RE; Made in china... Not all products made in China are done so under bad conditions. Several WAHMs who mass produce their diapers do so with manufacturers in China. You might want to talk with someone at Pedoodles or Preschoolians to find out their labor philosophy and what standards they have for their manufacturers. Yes, many of the products made in China (esp for Mass Merchants in the US) are done under adverse conditions for the workers, but many smaller businesses have fair working standards. Not to start a debate, but just a thought, since you said they worked for you...


----------



## miziki (Mar 22, 2004)

Well, we are in a bind. At 2.5 yrs old, DD is a size 10 - which means she has basically outgrown the entire size range:

* See Kai Run sizes end at size 9
* Preschoolians sizes end at size 27 = US size 10.25 (or at least I never see any sizes larger than 27 available for sale on their site)
* Pedoodles sizes end at size XXXL = US size 10.5










...and well, before we even knew about Pedipeds and Livie&Luca brands, we'd already been way out of their size ranges (and I think those brands both have some really, really cute styles!).

That leaves us w/ Soft Stars , which have a *GREAT* range of sizes and are cute in their own funky little way, but the styles are limited and the non-mocs that we've tried haven't been the easiest to get on.

Mamas, please tell us that you know of some other very flexible-soled shoe brands out there that we've passed over! Any success in finding flexible soles in more mainstream stores? For example, I think we tried ECCO brand toddler shoes (tried on, did not purchase) and I was impressed w/ the flexibility of those soles... will check them out again and report back here.

But in the meantime, I'd be so grateful for any ideas/suggestions of new brands!


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

For those who have tried Pedipeds...how flexible are they compared to the others mentioned in this thread? The Pedipeds have a leather bottom and most of the others have rubber I think. Would leather soles be non-slip? Why would you want a leather bottom compared to a rubber one?


----------



## Marimami (May 5, 2005)

Ecco also makes very flexible shoes for new walkers and for older toddlers too. My daughter really loves her shoes!

Holli


----------



## True Blue (May 9, 2003)

Has anyone tried Livie and Luca yet? I'm dying to know how they compare to Preschoolians and others.


----------



## SUCHAYA (Oct 30, 2004)

i just ordered ordered a pair of livie and luca. will report back.








nak
suchaya


----------



## rnasmomma (Mar 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reader*
Preschoolians! LOOOOOOVE them.

Unlike the majority, I was very disappointed with Preschoolians I purchased. The fit was horrible, (even after following the instructions very carefully to get a good fit) and the style was really ugly--they looked much better on the website. My daughter, who generally isn't picky about shoes, wouldn't even wear them. Customer Service (the founder) emailed and asked why I hadn't purchased another pair (now that she should be growing out of the pair I bought), and I told him I just didn't like them at all. I didn't get an response after that.
The reason I chose Preschoolians was because of the extra rubber sole to protect her feet--and the amazing recommendations I kept seeing everywhere I looked.

We much prefer Jack & Lily's and Robeez...

My son has done really well with the Stride Rite tennis/cross trainer style shoes now that he is older. My daughter tries to wear his old ones all the time--I guess it's time to get her a pair of her own.


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

converse chuck taylor all star's. they have a rubber sole but it is super flexiable/ you can bend the shoe's sole anyway you like. include in half lengthwise!! you can also grab the toe and the heel and twist the whole shoe around. (very flexiable!!!) my dd loves hers, and today at the playground io hhad three other parents comment on hers and say their child has a pair and loves them. everychild i have ever met who had a pair loved them. and we are talking toddlers. (i have a pair myself and love them they are super comfy)

courtney


----------



## mattjule (Nov 6, 2003)

Converse are COLD in the winter. I had my share of them when I was in college in AK and the sole gets stiff and slick in winter weather. If you live somewhere that will consistently be 32 degrees F or lower, they are not a good option. If you live somewhere warmer, I agree that they will be a good option as everything the PP said about them is true. Does anyone know how wide you can get them? I always passed them by since my boys have XW feet...


----------



## miziki (Mar 22, 2004)

From another list I'm on (again, no personal gain here, just passing along a good deal), this was found on the baby bargains board:

* use code "holiday" at checkout
* free shipping until 12/15
* 20% off everything in including SKR shoes @ http://www.itsaragdollslife.com (sale items also eligible for 20% off)

I SOOOO wish that SKR made sizes 10, 11, 12... We just *loved* her maryjanes and sandals from SKR. I wrote to the owner to beg for them to increase their size range, and though they are looking into it, they couldn't give me any estimate of when that might actually happen.


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Quote:

FYI - 20% See Kai Run shoes
Thank you SO much for posting this! I just ordered a pair for dd- she loves her SKR shoes and we needed a new pair.


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Quote:

For those who have tried Pedipeds...how flexible are they compared to the others mentioned in this thread? The Pedipeds have a leather bottom and most of the others have rubber I think. Would leather soles be non-slip? Why would you want a leather bottom compared to a rubber one?
We have Pedipeds (and Preschoolians, SKR, Robeez, Pedoodles and Stride Rite) and they are super flexible- just as much as Robeez, IMO, but the bottom is smooth leather, not suede. I think they'd be pretty much non-slip, though. My dd was 2 when we started buying them, though, so we don't have experience w/a new walker. They are much narrower than SKR and Pedoodles, and if you have kids with a medium or narrow foot they are great. For a new walker, I'd go with a leather bottom or SKR's super flexible sole over Pedoodles, Preschoolians or SR, just because of flexibility and the fact that they better mimic a bare foot. HTH!


----------



## True Blue (May 9, 2003)

Just wanted to let everyone know that I was at Target today and found two finds. 1, they now have leather shoes like Robeez in the baby dept for $12.99. 2, in the kids' shoe dept, on the end caps where they have the infant size shoes, they have a few cute ones with very flexible soles! Not the best in the world, but way more flexible than anything else I have found IRL. And they are $12.99. So a great buy if you are on a budget or just want a couple extra cute pairs around for certain outfits that your babe can actually flex his/her feet in!









Kayleezoo, thanks for the flexibility comparisons. I'm dying to get some SKR but they don't really have anything that casual for girls, or that covers the whole foot (I'm thinking winter here!). BUT I am going to get a pair of their boots for DD soon hopefully and sandals for our trip to Florida (we'll be there for a month or two with family). They'll be great if they are even more flexible than preschoolians!


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

ooooo, such good info! I am a baby shoe addict.


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

I had been looking to get my dd her 1st pair of soft-soled outdoor shoes (had Bobux up till now) Thank you for the review KayleeZoo. After reading this thread I decided to get a pair of See Kai Run boots (Thanks for the sale info miziki







) I was really concerned about the flexibility of the sole since I had a pair of regular soled shoes that I tried on her and she walked like she had 2 boards attached to her feet, lol.

Well I got them today and she and I both







them!! She started running around in them right away with no problem. Just wanted to report back


----------



## True Blue (May 9, 2003)

I just wanted to post an update to this thread for others to see if they are researching too.









We've been using Preschoolians and they are great. BUT I just saw See Kai Run in person the other day, and from now on will be ordering those. The leather is immenseley softer and more supple. The soles are more flexible in every direction. I want a pair for me LOL.


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Quote:

We've been using Preschoolians and they are great. BUT I just saw See Kai Run in person the other day, and from now on will be ordering those. The leather is immenseley softer and more supple. The soles are more flexible in every direction. I want a pair for me LOL.
Yep, I'm not even considering any other shoes for my middle dd and ds, between the flexibility and the leather, they are so much nicer than any other shoes we've tried. I totally wish they made adult shoes- the leather is scrumptious!


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

I don't know if I ever reported back (too lazy to go back a page or 2







)... we got my younger ds the See Kai Run shoes, and we've been very, very pleased with them. The soles are very, very flexible (exactly what he needed), and yes, the uppers are very soft. The price was very good, the shoes are very cute (he's gotten tons of compliments on them), and they're now carried at a local store. I think I may have mentioned at some point that he has some gross motor issues and totally freaked out when I tried his older brother's old baby shoes on him (that pair of shoes was much stiffer, even after being worn by T for almost 6 mos.). He also freaks out when he has snow boots on--thank goodness we've had no snow this winter.


----------



## pumpkinsmama (Aug 20, 2005)

http://www.pipsqueakers.com/

For the smaller sizes these are pretty good. You can pop out the squeaker if you find it annoying, however DS loves it. He makes little dance beats with his feet. I know they aren't natural materials, but they are super super super flexible and provide lots of protection. The site also has soft booties.


----------

